
Rules to Live by as a Developer - M0dev
https://programmerfriend.com/10-rules-to-live-developer/?hckrnws
======
hirundo
Postel's law belongs on this list, as a rule to live and code by.

~~~
M0dev
Thanks for giving this suggestion, somehow missed the name of that principle
until now.

